# Bhadriraju + Glantz + Wang = Curs



## fbb1964 (6/1/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-01-05_bhadriraju-glantz-wang-curs.html

*Bhadriraju + Glantz + Wang = Curs*
Posted 5th January 2021 by Dave Cross





Wang, Glantz (yes, he’s still not faded from view), and Bhadriraju produce another piece of research that would be better being distributed in The Beano than the American Journal of Public Health. “E-Cigarettes, as Consumer Products” makes the forced conclusion that vaping does not help people quit smoking. The finding will surprise everyone who has switched successfully and also those behind studies showing it is three times more successful than traditional quit methods.
The team falsely claim: “_Since 2017, the number of studies reporting on the association between e- cigarette use and smoking behavior has continued to accumulate_.”

They say they, “_conducted 4 analyses, examining (1) the effect of e-cigarette consumer product use among people who smoke, regardless of motivation to quit smoking; (2) the effect of e-cigarette consumer product use among people who smoke who are motivated to quit smoking; (3) the effect of daily and less-than-daily e-cigarette consumer product use among people who smoke; and (4) the effect of being provided with free e-cigarettes as a therapeutic intervention in RCTs compared with conventional therapy_.”


Thanks to selective inclusion of some studies and ignoring others, they erroneously conclude:


E-cigarette companies and e-cigarette advocates have promoted e-cigarettes as effective cigarette smoking cessation tools. In this meta-analysis, we found that, in observational studies of adults who smoke cigarettes, e-cigarette consumer product use was not significantly associated with cigarette smoking cessation.
In observational studies of adults who smoke cigarettes and express some motivation to quit smoking, e- cigarette consumer product use was not significantly associated with cigarette smoking cessation.
Wang said: “_In observational studies, you’re basically asking people ‘out in the wild’ about their use of e-cigarettes that they’ve purchased themselves from a corner store, without specific guidance to quit. But in a randomised trial you’re testing a product, treating it like a therapy – a medicine – to see if an e-cigarette or some other product is more conducive to quitting_.”


“_It’s important to recognise that in clinical trials, when certain e-cigarette devices are treated more like medicine, there may actually be an effect on quitting smoking. But that needs to be balanced against the risks of using these devices. Also, only seven e-cigarette devices were studied in the clinical trials. Whether the effect observed with these seven devices is the same or different than that of the thousands of different e-cigarette products available for sale is unknown_.”

Wang added: “_The question we explored is of both scientific interest and public health interest, and we hope that the _[Food and Drug Administration]_ will pay attention to our study as they try to make these decisions_.”

The Planet of the Vapes forum has around 60K members who, almost exclusively, have used vaping to quit tobacco use. We sincerely hope nobody pays attention to this piece of junk masquerading as a study.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

